# Hock sore that won't heal!



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

He's probably doing it when he gets up from laying down. If he sleeps in the barn you can provide deeper bedding but if he sleeps in different places out in a pasture then I don't know what you could do other than wrap it during the times he normally lays down to sleep.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Not sure how I'd wrap it being it's on back of hock. Not sure it from him getting up after laying down either. 

Have no idea when he lays down or when. He's in barn during the day but doesn't ever lay down in barn.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If he is in the barn during the day I would give him a *deep* bed to encourage him to lay down when he is inside. 

The continuous rubbing might led to a capped hock 

When hot I would bring the horses in away from the flies, within minutes they would all be lying down flat out in a deep sleep. They all had deep beds.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Being you say its on hock back...
He's stalled during the day?
Bet he backs into the wall and props himself, cocks his leg and puts his hock against the wall continually rubbing that spot...over time you get what you got.
I would look at hock boots or hock shields, they make them in neoprene with Velcro closures. 
_https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=0A6B09DB-A22A-43CF-ABF2-37BA66291EC4 
__https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07328-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5_
























They are actually made to keep the hock joint warm for those with some arthritic issues or stiffness in the joint, build-up in the capsule and such...
The boots are cheap enough to buy and try to see if it helps with your issue.
I would though expect the boot to wear a hole in that spot you will need to glue a patch into since neoprene can only be stitched just so many times without weakening the material.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Duct tape and Hock Shields. That's what fixed my hock sores. Duct tape over the sores while still healing to protect it. Hock Shield's ultra boots were the only ones I found that would stay up reliably.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would get hock boots. The hocks are almost impossible to wrap comfortably and stay in place.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ApuetsoT said:


> Duct tape and Hock Shields. That's what fixed my hock sores. Duct tape over the sores while still healing to protect it. Hock Shield's ultra boots were the only ones I found that would stay up reliably.



*@ApuetsoT*

You put the duct tape on the sore itself?
When you removed the tape didn't you then remove the scab of healing and start healing a sore all over again?

Or did you put duct tape on the boot on exterior, interior or both for added abrasion resistance?

I was told duct tape stops air circulation and the healing process when applied *to* skin of any animal...
No??
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hock boots are a great idea. Being Velcro closer he'll rip it off in less then 5 minutes. 

I tried in vein to keep fly legs wraps on him. Even with duct tape over closers he had boots off within a 1/2 hour. 

I'll put gauze with duct tape over sore he might or might not leave it on. Only one hock is effected. 

Hesitate to spend money on boots he won't keep on. They'll sit on a self to collect dust.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it from laying down/getting up on a hard surface. At least that's what I think my mare's hock sores are from. She has callouses (capped hocks?) in the spot your horse has sores. And the sides of her hocks have small rub wounds. I've tried putting down shavings but she doesn't seem to consistently lay in them. I'm hoping the rains will come soon. All during the winter the sores are healed, so I know it's a hard ground thing.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

trailhorserider said:


> I'm pretty sure it from laying down/getting up on a hard surface. At least that's what I think my mare's hock sores are from. She has callouses (capped hocks?) in the spot your horse has sores. And the sides of her hocks have small rub wounds. I've tried putting down shavings but she doesn't seem to consistently lay in them. I'm hoping the rains will come soon. All during the winter the sores are healed, so I know it's a hard ground thing.


Thanks I wasn't sure it was from laying down because of where it is. He's got shavings in stall doesn't lay down in his stall. 

Cinder lays down in his stall, no hock sores. So lack of bedding isn't an issue,just enough to cover mats. He also lays in the dirt both seem to prefer dirt for sleeping. So it's only a issue for ice.

He has grass to lay down in if he chooses,but from looks of him he laid in the dirt. Yep ground is rock hard. Weird it only effects one hock. Did the gauze and duct tape,will see if it's still on his hock here. 

Anyone have a good ointment to use on the sore? Probably that's as good as it will get.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A neck cradle, this is from Valley Vet.
For healing ointment I love Novalsan or the generic of it is Chlorhexidine for healing things like this.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

You can use the moleskin donut pad which will keep the duct tape raised off the sore it's self, or apply gauze/cotton. 

Experiment with how to put the tape on, I did a sort of * shape with thin long pieces that worked best for me. It only every stayed on for a day, and would fall off enough that the sores never fully healed, but they weren't raw. Just scabbed. Don't use ointment when doing this or the tape will come off too easily.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My mare had a hock scab from what was a deep wound -- she kept tearing the scab off from lying down on it so it just would not close, so my vet recommend hock boots. They are lined with wool. She didn't chew it or anything so it healed right up as soon as it was padded. My pony needed that neck cradle to keep from chewing on her surgery scar. They are both effective tools worth trying. If he tears off the boot try Elastikon medical sticky tape to wrap the boot in. You can wrap above and below the boot with it. Stuff is really good.


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

The first thing you have to change is your horse's bedding style. Use a cotton ball to apply for the medicine and then use medical tape in the affected area. It will hold to your horse's hock at night quite well. You can also make your horse wear sock after applying the medicine. And remember there will be less hair growth due to medicine.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@Avna did the neck cradle keep your pony from eating off the ground? 

Duct tape doesn't stay on but 4 or so hours. Could try the elastikon tape to keep a hock boot on. 

Is that neck cradle going to be safe to have on him out in pasture? I'd do the hock boot at night when he does his laying down. I'm a bit leery leaving Something on him. That he could get it caught on something. 


I'd do the cradle if the Elatsikon tape doesn't keep him from ripping off hock boot.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> *@ApuetsoT*
> 
> You put the duct tape on the sore itself?
> When you removed the tape didn't you then remove the scab of healing and start healing a sore all over again?
> ...



Duct tape goes right on the hock. Could use gauze underneath I suppose, I don't remember if I ever did. The sore's tend to be moist enough the tape doesn't stick. It's not going to be a tight seal because of the hair. It's more about protecting the location from other abrasions.


I tried a bunch of other ways of wrapping the sores for turnout but none of them survived. Only the duct tape stayed on and did the job. Wore the Hock Shields at night inside (none of the other brands stayed on) then duct tape for turnout. Healed up quick once those two things happened.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> @Avna did the neck cradle keep your pony from eating off the ground?
> 
> Duct tape doesn't stay on but 4 or so hours. Could try the elastikon tape to keep a hock boot on.
> 
> ...


If he tears at the bandage determinedly he will get it off no matter what is on there. Voice of experience! Before you go with the cradle try RapLast (hot pepper anti-chew liquid). Worth a try. You put it on the bandage not the horse.

I personally would not turn a horse out in a cradle. But that is just one person's opinion. 

I left the hock boot on 24/7. Not a safety issue and she didn't chew it.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@Avna ,thank you for your input of experience. 

I'm going to borrow a boot from a friend. Only need it for a few weeks anyway. Going to go get it Friday,for now I'm spraying blu-kote on it. Other stuff I was using was a dirt collector.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> @Avna ,thank you for your input of experience.
> 
> I'm going to borrow a boot from a friend. Only need it for a few weeks anyway. Going to go get it Friday,for now I'm spraying blu-kote on it. Other stuff I was using was a dirt collector.


I like Aluminet aluminum wound spray but I have to order it from Valley Vet or Jeffers or something. It's dry, supposed to be a kind of spray on bandage. Works for small wounds and scrapes.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My money is on the damage happening when he is struggling to get up - struggling being the operative

I have only seen hock sores on my horses for two reasons:

1. Lousy filthy shavings from Tractor Supply when DH was pretty sure the stuff we found in the shavings was recycled paper and wood from Hurricane Katrina - I'm not kidding.

2. The horse has arthritis issues somewhere in the back end. Could be anywhere from the sacrum clear down to bad or weak stifles.

Agree with everyone, that needs wrapped with meds before serious infection sets in.

Go to your favorite drug store (or Walmart and buy

1. 4" X 4" or larger, gauze dressing pads. I think they are 2-ply or heavier.

2. Hemorrhoid ointment - that is one of my barn staples for a zillion different reasons

3. Diaper rash paste that says it is 40% zinc oxide. I buy Equate's at Walmart.

4. Cortisone 10 cream.

5. Some very cheap panty hose or knee hi's.

6. Vet wrap.

7. Duct tape if you don't have any.

7. Might even consider a couple of newborn baby diapers, if the panty hose won't work.

*****

Clean the sore out really good with Vetericyn or something similar that is sterile. I might even use eye wash if you don't have anything else available as it is sterile.

Make a heavy 50:50 mix of the hemorrhoid ointment & Cortisone 10 and cover the sore as deep as you can. If it turns out to be a deep hole, you might want to call the vet.

Put a heavy layer of diaper rash cream on top of that, since you know he is likely going to tear off all of your bandaging handiwork.


Cut a piece of the panty hose or knee hi and slip it over the leg, sliding up to the hock; panty hose let the leg still breath and may not bother him as much. THEN put the gauze pad on the sore and vet wrap it, being careful to not wrap too tight, since that is right in the bend.

Finish sliding the panty hose piece over the gauze pad. Duct tape the panty hose at the top and the bottom. Nice thing about panty hose is you can cut different lengths so the duct tape lands in a different spot.

Hopefully he will keep that on for the night -- which I would bandage at night and leave open with meds on the sore during the day, since you're pretty sure he does not lay down during the day.

If that doesn't heal or takes more than a week to make good healing progress, speaking from my perspective were it my horse, I would assume the horse is having a lot of trouble getting up and that's when I would have to decide which vet to call -- the traditional vet or the holistic vet/chiro.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@walkinthewalk,thank for your input glad to see you on here posting😊 

Well I'm pretty sure he's rubbing it raw. Evidence was found this morning boards on shelter were popped off. His butt hair all scruffy. There was purple from blu-kote on boards where he rubbed his hock. 

He got a good soap bath tail washed out really good, and underneath tail wash thourghly. Also throughly cleaned his sheath and removed a bean. Hopefully this will stop the rubbing himself raw. 

Hock sore isn't deep but is raw looking. Also did see him laying down in corral this morning,he got up no issue. After reading walkinthewalk's reply it did make me wonder if he was having issues.

I'm now wondering if he won't destroy the hock wrap, rubbing like a mad man. Maybe I'll hold off on using one I'm borrowing. I'll just do as walkinthewalk said for wrapping his hock. If he destroys it not going to cost me 70$ plus dollars to replace it.
@Avna is the stuff your talking about Alu-sheild?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> @walkinthewalk,thank for your input glad to see you on here posting😊
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure he's rubbing it raw. Evidence was found this morning boards on shelter were popped off. His butt hair all scruffy. There was purple from blu-kote on boards where he rubbed his hock.
> 
> ...


Whoops, yeah, it is. It won't help with irritation though, I don't think.


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 7, 2019)

we had a horse with a hock injury and we used a good anticeptic to clean it, added "Silver" medicated ointment on the open wound, and wraped the gauze pad with a layer of guaze wrap with a little tape just enough the keep the bandage in place. Then followed that with Elasticon (by 3M) way above and below the hock. Changed the bandage every week (unless I did not wrap it properly) I also reinforced the elasticon at the top and bottom of the bandage with vet wrap. Be careful with Elasticon...you have to unroll it first before you re-roll it to put it on the avoid make the bandage too tight. May be worth putting the horse on an antibiotic such as uniprin (not sure how to spell it) just in case there is an infection. I would never put anything on an open wound that you cant put in your eye. Once healed, perhaps the hock boot to prevent further sored. Good luck! Hope your horse heals fast.


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 7, 2019)

oh, forgot to mention the gauze pads were more like non-stick "sponges" that were about 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## bigkahuna (May 14, 2015)

I used to have difficulty with healing my horse's hock sores. I tried everything - hock boots, etc. The one thing that works is to put gorilla duct tape over the spot that develops the sore. It's best if you start when you notice the hair is just beginning to be rubbed off. If you do not catch it in time and there is already a sore, then cut a small piece of non stick gauze pad about the size of the sore and place that on the sore and put a piece of duct tape over that. You will have to do this every day while the sore is healing. After it heals and hair is grown back in, you can put the duct tape directly on the spot that has grown back hair and this will prevent another sore from forming. I recommend using the gorilla tape brand because that seems to stick the best. You don't have to use a lot of tape - just make it a criss cross over the effected area. Right now my horse has a spot where the sore would be but I was able to catch it before the hair was rubbed off. The duct tape will usually stay on up to four days and then I just put on a new piece. Make sure there is no spray or oily substance on the area you apply the duct tape and it will stick better. I hope this helps, I always worry about an open hock sore because flies can get in and cause a summer sore.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

My mare gets hock sores from lying on the ground. She's out in a corral 24/7, and even though she usually picks the sandy soft dirt to lie in, I think she also chooses other places in the corral to lie down. I can't put sand everywhere because it's a pretty big pen, and sand is $$$. She does wear hock boots though, and those really help.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thought I'd update. His hock sore is healing. Not wrapping it tried it. But he would have wrap off within a 1/2 hour. 

Just been keeping sore covered with spray on medication. Clean it every other day then re spray it. 

Wrapping his legs is a lost cause he can tear anything off, no matter how taped on it is.


----------

